# Rescued Baby Ring Neck Dove



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just rushed home with a baby dove. It was just left in a cage, it's wings outstretched and breathing very weakly through it's mouth.

I grabbed it and drove back to put it on some heat. It's started to perk up and now it's warm has taken some sips of rehydration fluid dripped along the side of it's beak.

I can't see any injuries although it's tail feathers are a bit straggly. It is even stretching it's wings out when I pick it up.

I haven't had a baby dove before and wasn't sure how old it is and therefore what to do about feeding. It has the beginnings of a ring at the back of it's neck but looks very young.










Oh and it's just done a white only poop.

It's head is shaking quite a bit at the moment but it is sitting up better now.

Any advice as to when and what to try to feed it, thanks.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Can you check whether it can stand? Collared doves born in winter were tested by the RSPCA and 52% of them had metabolic bone disease, so you might want to give it calcium supplements.

I feed my rescues the conditioning mix that I feed the pigeons as the seeds are small. Otherwise you could remove the the large seeds from ordinary pifeon mix and offer it that.Safflower seed, mung beans etc). Collared doves learn to feed them selves pretty quickly if you scatter the seed around them.

Do the usual checks for canker and puncture marks. If you decide antibiotics are needed then use Noroclav instead of Baytril...and remember the probiotics!

Can you check how longs his tail is, perhaps provide a photo?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I had to be out for a couple of hours unfortunately and hoped it would be ok.

It is very weak now and when I give it water, it seems to slump forward and almost can't hold it's head up.
It's sat up again now but does seem to be having trouble standing. Not sure if it's just too weak but I'll try and see if it responds to food.

It's pooped another white poop but it does have a bit of a smell.
I can't see any signs of canker in it's mouth but shall I give it a spartrix anyway in case that's why it's having trouble drinking?

I'm just going to do a picture of it's tail and will post it shortly.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

Just put some seeds in front of it and he went straight into them but is just knocking them about with his beak and not opening and managing to eat. Doesn't seem to have much control over his head.
Also it's mouth still has water in it as if he isn't swallowing it.
This isn't looking good to be honest.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Picture of the tail.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would say that he isn't fully fledged yet, his tail is far too short. It looks as if some of the feathers are still sheathed, that seems to happen when there is a calcium deficiency. Do you have any calcium and Vitamin D3 syrup?

I don't know what to say about the water in the throat. I know what yoiu mean and have seen it, but can't remember what caused it...sour crop? You could give him Flagyl instead of Spartrix...0.2 ml should be enough for sour crop (Retief prescribes less for sour crop than he does for canker). 

If he isn't fully fledged then something could have carried him from the nest, so check thouroughly for any possible pucture. Consider giving him half a Noroclav (that is doubling up on the dose for the first one). And keep him warm.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I gave him a spartrix about an hour ago dissolved in water, I used the tube to get it down as he definitely has a problem with swallowing for some reason. He is looking very weak and his eyes are half closed now.
Not feeling very hopeful.

Yes the feathers are still sheathed and while he is on my lap he keeps turning around in a circle, but I do think he has a problem with his legs so I think you maybe right about the calcium deficiency.

I have some calcium supplement. I'll try that aswell.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm afraid he's just passed away.

I have just looked in his beak and there is a lot of yellowy/greenish liquid coming up from his crop, and I have just edited this as I notice on his paper towel in his box it has gone right through him.
Not nice I know but I wondered if anyone could say what that was and what might have been wrong. There is no sign of actual canker at all.

It is such a shame as always, he did seem to perk up so well initially once he was warm and I had hoped it was just the case that he'd fallen out of his nest and just needed some feeding up and final rearing.

Sorry little one.

Janet


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear the little guy didn't make it, Janet. Thankfully you were able to keep him safe and warm during his last hours.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Janet. Thank you for noticing him and whisking him away to warmth and safety. As usual have to wonder what his chances would have been if it had been cared for on arrival...what is wrong with those people? Have they ever even noticed that their patients disappear? Even if there was nothing that could be done he deserved to be kept warm at the very least. 

Yellow urates are a sign of liver damage, but that is unlikely to be the problem in this case as you said earlier than he did a white poop.. I think that yellow poops are a sign of adenovirus. You could pass him over to Defra as I think there is nothing pulished about collared doves dying from any disease other than canker but I don't know whether they would come back to you with the answer or how long they would take.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I just adore Collared Doves and was desperate to save him. (Sorry I don't know why I put Ring Necked Dove).

I nearly changed my mind about going in yesterday while I was on my way as I was nearly out of petrol and thought I should head for Tescos and go back today to see the birds. Luckily I didn't and when I arrived I saw five staff standing looking into the cage at the front. I commented on the fact there must be a new arrival and they said yes, but not for long as it didn't look good. They were watching it die basically.
Once I saw what it was, I grabbed it, didn't ask permission, and drove straight home.
I've been back today and no-one asked how it was. They have my phone number and so could call if something like this comes in, I'm going to try and get this set up again. 

Today the two pigeon aviaries had no food at all, nothing new, don't think it's been touched since last week as the wardens are on holiday. I will mention this when they get back. So I have double filled their food tray and hopefully can last until next week.
I was faced today with some bags of dead moles and three dead squirrels in the feed shed. Apparently they have got a man to trap the moles as they are digging up their football pitch. The squirrels are a nuisance as they are literally eating the pigeon shed. After I put wire around the top to stop them getting in they started to go underneath and have eaten holes in the floor. I have blocked those and now they are eating the roof.
The poor pigeons are scared stiff when they get in. This trapping must be random though and no guarantee they are getting the ones doing this damage. I'm told they are classed as vermin and can't be re-released after being caught, so they can't take them away to be freed elsewhere.
A difficult one.

Sorry just have to have a rant occassionally.

I wish I knew what was wrong with the dove as it did rally for a while after getting warm. Just this yellowy greeny liquid in his system. It may have been plain starving and too weak to open it's beak as it did react to the seeds. There was definitely a problem with it's swallowing but no signs of canker or any injuries.
I could phone Defra and ask them if they would like to have a look. I wonder if it will be too long after it's death by the time it gets to them. Worth a phone call.

Anyway thanks for the advice as always,

Janet


----------

